# Beach Bars and Restaurants



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a great beach bar and/or restaurant.

I know about Barasti, and Pier Chic at the Madinat al Qasr. Have also been to Beachcombers at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. These are all great.

But what I'm looking for is the sort of timber-framed shack with lots of bric a brac on the walls, where you can sit and have a sundowner with the sand between your toes, and maybe have a bite to eat as well. A place with a beach front or maybe a long wooden jetty where pleasure boats and little skiffs can tie up and have a great evening before heading back out. 

Surely there is somewhere like that along our huge long coast, thhat isn't part of a hotel chain?

Thanks for any tips.

P.S. Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Dubai1970 said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a great beach bar and/or restaurant.
> .



Good question! And Happy New Year eace:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There isn't anywhere like that as an establishment has to be part of a hotel to have a licence to sell alcohol.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Jetty at the Royal Mirage isn't bad, you can sit on the beach with a bevvy.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There isn't anywhere like that as an establishment has to be part of a hotel to have a licence to sell alcohol.


Yeah I thought this then remembered Shoreside down on Jumeirah Beach Rd. Finished now but was exactly this thing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yeah I thought this then remembered Shoreside down on Jumeirah Beach Rd. Finished now but was exactly this thing.


It was decent enough if you were able to swerve the entry fee, it was a pity it only lasted a few months or whatever it was.

Meydan have opened a place in JBR and called it Cafe Del Mar. Despite it being nothing to do, legally or in ethos, with the real Cafe Del Mar in Ibiza. If you like fireworks in your bottles and minimum spends for a cabana, fill your boots.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> It was decent enough if you were able to swerve the entry fee, it was a pity it only lasted a few months or whatever it was.
> 
> Meydan have opened a place in JBR and called it Cafe Del Mar. Despite it being nothing to do, legally or in ethos, with the real Cafe Del Mar in Ibiza. If you like fireworks in your bottles and minimum spends for a cabana, fill your boots.


Sure about that? Looks like it's all going to get nasty: The combination of laid-back beats and sunset vistas has seen Ibiza?s Cafe Del Mar venue attract a global clientele | 7 Days Dubai


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Sure about that? Looks like it's all going to get nasty:


Yes, "technically" it's legal as they've licensed the rights from the person/people who owns them in this region. However, these folk have nothing to do with the actual Cafe Del Mar in Spain, who can't afford to register and protect their brand on a global scale.

The rights for Pacha and I think Space have also been sewn up here by people unconnected to their Ibiza counterparts and efforts been made to sell them. I'm guessing that fact nothing has appeared here in Dubai yet is because they clubs are much bigger operations with "connections" of their own. *taps nose*


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

True. Whatever happened to Pacha Dubai? Thought that was meant to be coming?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> True. Whatever happened to Pacha Dubai? Thought that was meant to be coming?


All pub talk but someone owns the rights here that has nothing to do with the club in Spain, which means they can't franchise the brand legitimately. Whoever owns the rights has tried hawking the brand around town regardless hence the 'meant to be coming', but not had much joy.

Franchising club nights is a pointless endeavour anyway when what makes a good club is it's location and the clientèle that that brings, usually during a specific era too. You can't uproot and make a club work in another country any more than you can move a sports team from city to city.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Dubai1970 said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a great beach bar and/or restaurant.
> 
> I know about Barasti, and Pier Chic at the Madinat al Qasr. Have also been to Beachcombers at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. These are all great.
> 
> ...



Even if there were any such place that had escaped the developers beady eye, it wouldn't have escaped the equally beady eyes of the masses. After that post-opening sequence of Skyfall there may well be many similarly themed bars opening in the not too distant future. But they will be full of people whom you do not wish to be there. You want that sort of ideal, go to southern Cambodia or, better still, western Burma (but get there in the next 6 months or that will be lost too). In Dubai, you have a straight choice between 'great' and 'beach' when it comes to bars/restaurants. And even the 'great' aren't that great.


And I'm back


----------

